# طوبى لمن عمل وعلم - موضوع يختص بالتطبيق العملي للحياة المسحية



## aymonded (31 مايو 2020)

*فأجاب وقال لهم: أُمي وإخوتي هم الذين يسمعون*
*كلمة الله ويعملـــــــون بها – لوقا 8: 21
*​*حياة العمل – الترجمة الحقيقية للحياة المسيحية*​ *المسيحية** حيــــــــــــــــــاة **فعل** وعمل*​ *من عمل وعلَّم فهذا يُدعى عظيمـــــاً *​ *في ملكوت السماوات – متى 5: 19*​






​*قد سبق وتم وضع الموضوع من فترة*
*وفي هذا الموضوع سيتم تجميعه (مع التعديل) كموضوع واحد كامل** على فقرات كاملة*
*وذلك لسهولة قراءته ووضعه كمرجع في المنتدى في موسوعة تضم دراسات متعددة*
*سيتم غلق الموضوع ليكون مرجع دون تداخل التعليقات*
*[FONT=&quot]وللتعليق على الموضوع أو طرح أي سؤال فيه
أضغط هنـــــــــــــــا*​
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]*============================*​لنك الصفحة المخصصة لطرح الأسئلة على الفيسبوك
https://www.facebook.com/Enytion *============================*​​​*===== الفهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرس =====*​
​​​​​* أولاً: مقدمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة                                                              *
 *(1) طبيعـــــــــــة الحيــــــــاة المسيحية*
 *(2) عطش الإنســـــــــــــان إلى المطلق*
=====
 *ثانياً: الإيمان الحي وحياة العمل*
 *+ ما معنى إني آمنت بالمسيح المُخلِّص *
   =====
 *ثالثاً: سؤال هــــــــــــــــــــــام 
*
*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]================​[FONT=&quot]تم بنعمة الله ​​​​[FONT=&quot]ولتحميل الموضوع بشكل كتاب​[FONT=&quot]PDF​
[FONT=&quot]أضغط (هنــــــــــــــــــــــا)​

[FONT=&quot]لكي يتم التحميل أضغط على المستطيل ​[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الأخضر [FONT=&quot]المكتوب عليه​​​
                                                                                                      Download (1.08MB)
================
للتعليق على الموضوع أو طرح أي سؤال فيه
أضغط هنـــــــــــــــا​*​​​​*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (31 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]أولاً مقدمـــــــة*​​​ [FONT=&quot]1*[FONT=&quot] - طبيعة الحياة المسيحية*​[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]من المستحيل أن تنتعش حياة الكنيسة وتحيا حسب رسالتها وتقدمها كرازة حية مُفرحة لكل قلب طالب الله، إلا بالعودة إلى عمق الكتاب المقدس، لغرس كلمة الله في صميم حياة أعضائها [لِذَلِكَ اطْرَحُوا كُلَّ نَجَاسَةٍ وَكَثْرَةَ شَرٍّ. فَاقْبَلُوا بِوَدَاعَةٍ الْكَلِمَةَ الْمَغْرُوسَةَ الْقَادِرَةَ أَنْ تُخَلِّصَ نُفُوسَكُمْ – يعقوب 1: 21[FONT=&quot]] والعودة لعمق الكتاب المقدس لها أسبابها وشروطها الخاصة.[/FONT][/FONT]
=====
   وسبب العودة للكتاب المقدس، ليس من أجل المعرفة في حد ذاتها كفكرة وحشد المعلومات، بل من أجل معرفة الحق، لا الحق الفلسفي الفكري ولا المعرفة بحسب كلام الإنسانية المقنع، بل شخص الحق يسوع المسيح ربنا، فالحق بحسب استنارة المعرفة الطبيعية، أو الفلسفي بكل أعماقه وأبعاده، لا يحرر الإنسان، بل من الممكن أن يصيبه بالعجرفة والكبرياء، أما شخص الحق ربنا يسوع هو الحق المحرر للنفوس المقيدة، لذلك قال ليهود الذين آمنوا به: وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ؛ فَإِنْ حَرَّرَكُمْ الاِبْنُ فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ أَحْرَاراً (يوحنا 8: 32، 36)
=====
   [FONT=&quot]لذلك نحن نبحث عن الحق المُشخص، أي شخص المسيح الرب، الطريق والحق والحياة، والهدف أننا نعرف كيف نحيا مع الله حسب مشيئته وليس حسب مشيئة الناس وأفكارهم وتفسيراتهم التي يرتاحون إليها، فنتحرر وننفك من تسلط الموت علينا بالخطية، فنخرج وننسلخ من طبيعتنا العتيقة المالك عليها الشرّ والفساد، فنستنير بنور إشراق وجه الله علينا وننال نقاوة القلب وتطهير الضمير من الأعمال الميتة لكي نستطيع – بسهولة دون عائق – أن نحيا مع الله في النور ونخدمه، لأنه من المستحيل أن تنجمع الظلمة مع النور لأن النور يُبددها ولن تحتمله، لأن حسب خبرتنا العملية في واقع حياتنا المُعاشه فأننا لا نستطيع أن نرتاح في مخدع صلاتنا أو نستمتع بالصلاة – سواء على المستوى الشخصي أو الجماعي – ونحن نحيا في الظلمة ونلتزم بكل ما هو مُضاد لمشيئة الله المُعلنة في الوصية، لأنه حسب إنجيل خلاصنا فأن هذا هو الخبر الذي سمعناه منه وأُخبرنا بهِ: أن الله نور وليس فيه ظلمة البتة (1يوحنا 1:[FONT=&quot]5)[/FONT][/FONT]
=====
   [FONT=&quot]والمعنى التطبيقي لنتخلص من الشرّ والفساد، هو أن نتحوَّل عن إنسانيتنا العتيقة وتتغير شخصيتنا بالضرورة، بمعنى أوضح هو أن نتغيرّ لحياة مختلفة جديدة، حياة غير الحياة التي نعيشها الآن حسب إنسانيتنا الطبيعية العادية التي تحيا حسب قانون هذا العالم الضعيف، الذي لا يستطيع إلا أن يُعطينا فقط الأشياء التي تزول: لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَا فِي الْعَالَمِ شَهْوَةَ الْجَسَدِ، وَشَهْوَةَ الْعُيُونِ، وَتَعَظُّمَ الْمَعِيشَةِ، لَيْسَ مِنَ الآبِ بَلْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، وَالْعَالَمُ يَمْضِي وَشَهْوَتُهُ، وَأَمَّا الَّذِي يَصْنَعُ مَشِيئَةَ اللهِ فَيَثْبُتُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ[FONT=&quot] (1يوحنا 2: 16)[/FONT][/FONT]
=====
  *[FONT=&quot]فباختصار ينبغي علينا *[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot](1)        [FONT=&quot]أن نتغير عن شكلنا: [/FONT]وَلاَ تُشَاكِلُوا (وَلاَ تَتَكَيَّفُوا مع) هَذَا الدَّهْرَ بَلْ تَغَيَّرُوا عَنْ شَكْلِكُمْ بِتَجْدِيدِ أَذْهَانِكُمْ لِتَخْتَبِرُوا مَا هِيَ إِرَادَةُ اللهِ الصَّالِحَةُ الْمَرْضِيَّةُ الْكَامِلَةُ (رومية 12: 2)[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot](2)        [FONT=&quot]نصير على الشكل الذي يُريدنا الله عليه؛ بالطبع الشكل مرسوم لنا في العهد الجديد فمكتوب: ونحن جميعاً ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآة، نتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح (2كورنثوس 3: 18)، والصورة على وجه التحديد كما يُعلنها إنجيل خلاصنا: الذين فيهم إله هذا الدهر قد أعمى أذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تُضيء لهم إنارة انجيل مجد *المسيح الذي هو صورة الله*. (2كورنثوس 4: 4)[/FONT][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]=====
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عزيزي القارئ ينبغي عليك أن تعرف هدف الكتاب المقدس الحقيقي وهوَّ: أن نلبس المسيح [*ألبسوا* الرب يسوع المسيح ولا تصنعوا تدبيراً للجسد لأجل الشهوات (رومية 13: 14)] ويتصور في قلوبنا [يا أولادي الذين أتمخض بكم أيضاً إلى أن *يتصور* *المسيح فيكم* (غلاطية 4: 19)]، وبذلك تُرسم فينا ملامح الكلمة المتجسد الذي هوَّ صورة الله، وبناء على ذلك فأن إنجيل بشارة الحياة ورسالة الخلاص، لهُ عمل واسع جداً وعميق، بل وخطير ومهم للغاية، وهو أن لا نحيا – حسب الإنسان الطبيعي – حياة صالحة شريفة لا يوجد فيها خطية، بل نتغير لتلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد، أي نصير الوجه التعبيري عن صورة شخص المسيح الكلمة المتجسد حسب التدبير وظهر في التاريخ الإنساني، والساكن فينا مع أبيه الصالح والروح القدس، فيروا عمله الصالح فينا – حسب قدرته الإلهية – ظاهراً أمامهم نور مُشرق بالتقوى، فيمجدوه ويتأثروا داخلياً ويعودوا إليه بالتوبة، لأن غيرة المحبة وشهوة لقاءه الخاص، ستأكل البعض وتأثر فيهم وتردهم إليه، أن استجابوا لفعل عمل روحه الذي يُنادي بالتوبة لأبناء المعصية.[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]+ أرسل نورك وحقك هما يهديانني ويأتيان بي إلى جبل قدسك وإلى مساكنك؛ لأن عندك ينبوع الحياة، بنورك نرى نوراً؛ نور أشرق في الظلمة للمستقيمين، هو حنان ورحيم وصديق؛ لأنك نجيت نفسي من الموت، نعم، ورجلي من الزلق لكي أسير قدام الله في نور الأحياء؛ سراج لرجلي كلامك ونورٌ لسبيلي. (مزمور 43:[FONT=&quot]3؛ 36: 9؛ 112: 4؛ 56: 13؛ 119: 150)[/FONT][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]+ ثم كلمهم يسوع أيضاً قائلاً: أنا هو نور العالم، من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة، بل يكون له[FONT=&quot]نور الحياة؛ ما دام لكم النور، آمنوا بالنور لتصيروا أبناء النور؛ أنا قد جئت نوراً إلى العالم، حتى كل من يؤمن بي لا يمكث في الظلمة؛ أنتم نور العالم، لا يُمكن أن تخفى مدينة موضوعة على جبل؛ فليضيء نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكي يروا أعمالكم الحسنة ويمجدوا أباكم الذي في السماوات؛ أما من يفعل الحق فيقبل إلى النور لكي تظهر أعماله انها بالله معمولة؛ لأنكم كنتم قبلاً ظلمة وأما الآن فنور في الرب، اسلكوا كأولاد نور؛ جميعكم أبناء نور وأبناء نهار، لسنا من ليل ولا ظلمة. [/FONT][FONT=&quot](يوحنا 8: 12؛ 12: 36، 46؛ متى 5: 14، 16؛ أفسس 5: 8؛ 1تسالونيكي 5: 5)[/FONT][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]=====*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]أما الشرط الأساسي للعودة للكتاب المقدس *[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]بغرض غرس الكلمة في القلب لتُثمر تغيير حقيقي حسب قصد الله، هوًّ الإيمان، أي نؤمن أن الله قادر أن يُغيرنا فعلاً بقوة كلمته الفعالة: ينبوع الحكمة كلمة الله في العُلى ومسالكها الوصايا الأزلية؛ هكذا تكون كلمتي التي تخرج من فمي لا ترجع إليَّ فارغة، بل تعمل ما سررت به وتنجح[FONT=&quot]فيما أرسلتها له؛ فقال الرب لي أحسنت الرؤية لأني أنا ساهر على كلمتي لأُجريها؛ أليست هكذا كلمتي كنار يقول الرب وكمطرقة تُحطم الصخر؛ لأن كلمة الله حية وفعالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذي حدين، وخارقة إلى مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ ومُميزة أفكار القلب ونياته. (سيراخ 1: 5؛ أشعياء 55: 11؛ إرميا 1: 12؛ 23: 29؛ عبرانيين 4: 12)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (31 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]فباختصـــــــار *​​   [FONT=&quot]معنى إننا نقرأ الكتاب المقدس، يعني على وجه التحديد [نتغير]، ونتغير لأننا نؤمن بشخص الحق الذي يُحرر، ونؤمن يعني نصدق أن مسيح الله قادر أن يُغيرنا فعلاً وحقيقي، الآن وباستمرار ودوام، وهذا يظهر في واقع حياتنا – في هذا العالم – تغيير حقيقي بظهر ثمر الروح فينا.​
=====
   [FONT=&quot]*لذلك ينبغي أن نُدرك أن الكتاب المقدس هوَّ المصدر النقي الكافي تماماً لتسليم الإيمان ببساطة، فهوَّ كلمة الله الخارجة من فمه المعطاة بالوحي المقدس وإلهام الروح لمختاريه، لينقلوا كلمته إلينا كما هي دون تزييف أو غش: لأننا لسنا كالكثيرين غاشين كلمة الله، لكن كما من إخلاص، بل كما من الله نتكلم أمام الله في[FONT=&quot]المسيح. (2كورنثوس 2: 17)​[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ويُعطي أحد الآباء الروس (أغناطيوس بريانتشانينوف) هذه النصيحة للمبتدئين في حياة الرهبنة، وطبعاً هذه النصيحة نافعة للجميع سواء كانوا رهبان أو لهم رتبة كنسية او أي إنسان مسيحي عايش مع الله في أي مكان وتحت أي مُسمى، أي أنها مُقدمة لكل مسيحي حقيقي إذ يقول: [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot][منذ أول دخوله إلى الدير ينبغي للراهب أن يدرس الإنجيل بتدقيق حتى يصير حاضراً دائماً في ذاكرته. وينبغي أن يكون تعليم الإنجيل حاضراً في ذهنه عند كل موقف أخلاقي، عند كل عمل، وعند كل فكر، استمر في دراسة الإنجيل حتى نهاية حياتك. لا تتوقف أبداً. لا تظن أنك قد عرفته بدرجة كافية حتى لو كنت قد حفظته كله غيابياً][/FONT]

=====
   [FONT=&quot]* فالكتاب المقدس في حقيقته، هوَّ كلمة الله النابضة بالحياة الإلهية، الظاهر فيها التدبير الإلهي تدبير الخلاص وشفاء النفس، لذلك نحن نجتاز ألفاظ الكتاب المقدس ومعانيه الحرفية والحسية (التي نراها بعيون الجسد الطبيعية) بعملية عبور، عبور من المنظور المكتوب أمامنا بحبر على ورق إلى الغير منظور الذي بحسب سرّ الله المُعلن في كلمته، لأن الله يُكلمنا بأسرار فائقة للطبيعة، لا يفهمها الإنسان الطبيعي مهما ما كانت أخلاقه حسنة وأعماله جيدة جداً، كما لا يفهمها أيضاً إنسان مستعبد للخطية، بل الذي يعيها ويدركها ويفهمها الإنسان الروحاني المولود من الله بسبب إيمانه بالمسيح الرب: ولكن الإنسان الطبيعي (الذي يحيا حسب الجسد) لا يقبل ما لروح الله لأنه عنده جهالة ولا يقدر أن يعرفه لأنه إنما يُحكم فيه روحياً [أو وَلاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يعرفها لأن تَمْيِيزَهَا إِنَّمَا يَحْتَاجُ إِلَى حِسٍّ رُوحِيٍّ] (1كورنثوس 2: 14).[/FONT]

=====
   [FONT=&quot]فالمنظور هوَّ الكلام المكتوب أمامي على الورق، والغير منظور في هذه السطور المكتوبة أي هيَّ هيَّ التي أراها وأقرئها الآن، هوَّ شخص الكلمة المتجسد القائم من الموت يسوع المسيح، أي الرب بشخصه، أي هو بذاته حاضراً بملء حياته الإلهية في كلمته الخاصة، والتي منها يشع نور حياته الإلهية ليملأ بها كل من يأتي إليه بروح الخشوع وتواضع القلب طالباً أن يمتلئ من حياته.[/FONT]

=====
   [FONT=&quot]فالله (بشخصه) هوَّ الذي يُكلمني كما كلم إبراهيم، ويواجهني كما واجه اسحق وآباء العهد القديم، بل والرسل وجميع القديسين عبر الدهور كلها، فهو بذاته وبشخصه يعلن مشيئته ويُكلمني من خلال سطور الكتاب المقدس المكتوبة بحبر على ورق، ولكن علينا أن ننتبه ونعرف أن كلمة الله هيَّ نطق الله بذاته، أي تحمل قوته بكاملها وتُعبِّر عن شخصيته وتحمل حياته فيها، وليست مجرد كلمات كُتبت أو سرد تاريخي لأحداث أو مجرد موضوع نقرأ فيه، بل شخص نلتقيه، لذلك قال الرسول الملهم بالروح: الله بعدما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديماً بأنواع وطرق كثيرة، كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه (عبرانيين 1: 2)، فالله يُكلمنا لا بحبر على ورق بكلام إنساني أو بالحكمة العُليا، ولا بأفكار بشر، إنما في ابنه.[/FONT]

=====
   [FONT=&quot]عموماً، هذا العبور السري، أي العبور من الكلمة المكتوبة والخروج من اللفظ المنطوق، إلى شخص الله الكلمة، لهُ شرط أو مطلب؟[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فشرط بل ومطلب هذا العبور، أي بلوغ حقيقة الكلمة في عمقها، والتطلع إلى الله والنظر إليه من خلال الكلمة، هوَّ [الإيمان]؛ فالكتاب المقدس يُلزمنا بالإيمان لكي نرى فيه ما لا يُرى: "أما الإيمان فهوَّ الثقة بما يُرجى والإيقان بأمور لا تُرى" (عبرانيين 11: 1)[/FONT]

=====
   [FONT=&quot]فبدون الإيمان لن نرى شيئاً، وسيظل الكتاب المقدس بالنسبة لنا، مجرد كلمات للحفظ العقلي والاستذكار، أو موضوع مطروح للمناقشة والتأويل، أو التأمل الفكري بحسب فلسفة الفكر الطبيعي الخاص بكل واحد، هذا الذي يجعلنا نُفسر ونشرح ونتكلم بحسب رأي كل واحد فينا وما يرتاح إليه، وقد نتفق أو نختلف، أو ربما تتطور الأمور لتصل لحد النزاع على رأي خاص أو فكره، كما نرى في هذه الأيام الصعبة، حتى أنه صار أراء شخصية كثيرة صنعت خصومات وانشقاقات ليس لها حصر ما بين مؤيد ومُعارض، وبين منحاز ومتفق مع آخرين، وصارت كل مجموعة تقاوم الأخرى بحجة الحق الفكري التي تعرفه وتحيا به.[/FONT]

=====
   [FONT=&quot]*فنطقي وقولي*: أنا أؤمن بالله وأؤمن بالإنجيل، وأحاول جاهداً أن أصنع ما يُثبت ذلك بالحجج والبراهين والإثباتات العقلية وغير العقلية، هذه لن تخرج عن كونها فلسفة لغو كلام باطل، وهي بطبيعتها زائلة غير ثابتة، لأنها تزول بزوال المؤثر ولن تدخلني في سرّ كلمة الله النابضة بالحياة.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]أو ربما أتأثر بعظة فأنفعل وأُقرر أن أقرأ الكتاب المقدس، ولكن الصدمة الكبرى هيَّ حينما يزول المؤثر وينتهي انفعالي الوقتي بالعظة أو بما قرأت، فأجد نفسي قد نسيت ما قررت وانتهى كل شيء، ولم يعد في إمكاني أن أقرأ الكتاب المقدس ولا أجد دافع لقراءته أبداً، وإن حدث وقرأت فعلياً وعن قناعة، فلا نتيجة، أي لا تغيير حقيقي على مستوى الشخصية، ويبقى الحال كما هوَّ عليه، لأنه سيصير كلام في الخيال أو في الأحلام، وربما أخرج منه بمعلومات سلمية وصحيحة، ولكن هدفي ليس سليم ولا نقي، فقد يكون من أجل تحضير درس سأتكلم به، أو من أجل بحث سأعرضه أو بغرض الرد على الناس ومقاومتهم، أو البحث للرد على شبهة أو مناظرة، وهذا معناه: أن هناك غرض آخر – في نفسي – غير إني أتغير والتقي بالله الحي لكي أدخل في حياة شركة تقوى مقدسة وأتبع الله في النور، وبالتالي أخسر سرّ إعلان الإنجيل كله، وأحيا في حالة فلس من الكنز السماوي ومن ذخيرة كلمة الله المُحيية.[/FONT] ​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (31 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]عموماً  الإيمان ليس لفظة تُنطق*​​[FONT=&quot]نتيجة فكرة أو مجرد اعتناق عقيدة أنا مقتنع بها،  وليس إقراراً نظرياً بحقيقة باردة. فالله الذي أعرفه – بحسب منطقي أنا –  هوَّ إله الكون وإله ألفاظ الكتاب المقدس، هذا إله فلسفي صُنع العقل وحده،  فإذا كان هذا الإله الفلسفي إله الكون واللفظ جامد جمود الهندسة والعلوم  الأكاديمية وحبيس التعبيرات اللاهوتية الغير مفهومة والتي يتعثر فيها  العقل، أو هوَّ حبيس ألفاظ قائم عليها صراع بين مؤيد ومُعارض؛ هذا إله غريب  لا أستطيع أن أعرفه إله حي بل سأعرفه عن طريق الناس وصراعاتهم الفلسفية  (التي قسمت الكنيسة عبر العصور) وعن طريق معتنقي العقائد التي قد تتضارب مع  بعضها البعض في خلافات لا حصر لها ولا اتفاق فيها، لأن الله الحي الحقيقي  ينبغي أن يتحرك نحوي وأتحرك نحوه بجذبه الخاص ليُصبح إلهي أنا على المستوى  الخاص. لأنه ينبغي أن يحب ويميل نحوي ليتصل بي ولأتصل أنا به، أي يكون لي  شركة معهُ بصفته إله حي واختبر حضوره المُحيي.

=====
   [FONT=&quot]فالإله  العقلي يُصبح الإله الحي إذا خاطبني أنا بشكل شخصي، أي تحدث إليَّ وتحدثت  أنا إليه. فالله الحي ليس جامد، وليس هوَّ إله التفلسف أو اللفظ الجامد  والصراعات اللاهوتية، بل هوَّ إله إبراهيم الذي يأتي إلى إبراهيم بشخصه  ويدعوه دعوه خاصة، هو إله الآباء الذي يكشف لهم نفسه، ويُقيم بينه وبين من  يُخاطب حواراً، ويُقيم علاقة حقيقية في واقعه اليومي على المستوى العملي  المُعاش.

=====
   [FONT=&quot]وبناء على ذلك، فلغة الإنجيل هيَّ لغة حوار بين طرفين، أي بين شخصين، *الطرف الأول* أو الشخص الأول هوَّ الله صاحب المبادرة، *والطرف الثاني*  صاحب الاستجابة هوَّ الإنسان أي أنا على المستوى الشخصي، وكما يقول القديس  تيخون من زادونسك من الناحية الاختبارية العملية: [كلما تقرأ الإنجيل  فالمسيح نفسه هوَّ الذي يُكلمك. وبينما أنت تقرأ، أنت تصلي وتتحدث معه].[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فأي  حوار عموماً يتطلب طرفين وليس طرف واحد، أي شخصين، وحوار الله حوار مُلزم،  أي يُعطي ويأخذ: فالله يعطي كلمته للإنسان، ودور الإنسان أن يتجاوب مع  كلمة الله المعطاة لهُ؛ ففي لغة الحوار بين الله والإنسان: الله يتكلم  والإنسان يسمع أولاً ثم يُجيب، وأيضاً الإنسان يتكلم والله يسمع ويُجيب؟؟  وأي جواب يطلب الله، سوى جواب الإيمان؟ فبدون إيمان لا يُمكن إرضاؤه، بل  يستحيل على الإطلاق إرضاؤه (عبرانيين 11: 6)، وأي جواب يطلب الإنسان، إلا  استجابة الله لصلاته، وبدون إيمان أيضاً تستحيل استجابة الصلاة مهما كانت  حسب قصد الله في نظرنا.[/FONT]

=====
   [FONT=&quot]وأبسط  معنى للإيمان، هوَّ التصديق، أي تصديق الله بكل بساطة مثل بساطة الأطفال،  أي تصديق كلمته كما هي، تصديق مطلق بلا مناقشة أو حوار، أو تفسير أو فلسفة[FONT=&quot] أو تأويل أو تحوير أو حتى تأمل من جهة فكري وتصوري الشخصي عنها[/FONT][FONT=&quot]،  أي ينبغي قبولها وتصديقها كما هيَّ في ذاتها، أي كما قالها الرب بنفسه،  فالله يتكلم والإنسان يسمع ويؤمن، أي يُصدق ويثق فيه كالأطفال، فينطق بعد  سماع الكلمة قائلاً ببساطة: آمين = "حقاً هكذا يكون" أو "بالحقيقة هذا  سيكون فعلاً"، وطبعاً ذلك لأن الله الحق تكلم، ومعنى الله تكلم = فعل، لأن  منذ البدء مكتوب: "قال الله.. فكان كذلك" (أنظر سفر التكوين الإصحاح الأول)[/FONT][/FONT]

=====
   [FONT=&quot]ولكن،  من الصعب جداً بل ومن المستحيل، أن يقول الإنسان "آمين" أي "حقاً هكذا  يكون" ثم يُطيع ويخضع لكلمة الله، بدون إشراق النعمة على القلب، والاستعداد  لحضور الله الحقيقي والرغبة الحقيقية في أن تتحقق أقوال الله كما هي  فعلياً على أرض الواقع [لِتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ كَمَا هِيَ فِي السَّمَاءِ[FONT=&quot] – ترجمة تفسيرية متى 6: 10]، وتصير كلمته ذات مفعول في داخلي، أي تُغيرني على المستوى الشخصي فعلياً، في واقع حياتي اليومية.[/FONT][/FONT]

=====
   [FONT=&quot]فلا  بُدَّ من أن يكون هُناك استعداد قائم في قلب الإنسان، الذي هوَّ الاستعداد  والرغبة الحقيقية في التغيير الداخلي، أي أن تتغير حياته فعلاً، مهما كانت  صالحه أو نافعة في نظره، أي يكون الإنسان أو أنا شخصياً، مشتاق للتغيير  والتجديد حسب الصورة التي قصدها الله في المسيح يسوع ربنا، بل ومقتنع  تماماً – في داخلي – بحتمية التغيير وضرورته.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وبالطبع  الإيمان وحده بكلمة الله هوَّ الذي يُعطي التغيير الحقيقي لحياتنا: فأجاب  قائد المئة وقال يا سيد لست مستحقا أن تدخل تحت سقفي، لكن *قل كلمة فقط فيبرأ غلامي*؛  وامرأة بنزف دم منذ اثنتي عشرة سنة وقد أنفقت كل معيشتها للأطباء ولم تقدر  أن تُشفى من أحد، جاءت من ورائه ولمست هدب ثوبه لأنها قالت في نفسها إن  مسست ثوبه فقط شفيت. ففي "الحال" وقف نزف دمها، فقال يسوع من الذي لمسني  وإذ كان الجميع ينكرون قال بطرس والذين معه: يا معلم الجموع يضيقون عليك  ويزحمونك وتقول من الذي لمسني، فقال يسوع قد *لمسني واحد لأني علمت إن قوة قد خرجت مني* (متى 8: 8؛ لوقا 8: 43 – 46، متى 9: 21)[/FONT]

=====
   [FONT=&quot]وذلك  لأن الإيمان، هو دعوة في الأساس، قائمة على عمل، وهذا العمل عمل إلهي  بالدرجة الأولى، وهو عمل قائم على عهد، وهذا العهد قائم على سفك دم، وهذا  الدم المسفوك هو دم ابن الله الحي، دم يسوع المسيح، دم العهد الجديد، دم  بصخة مقدسة، أُعطى في سرّ تأسيس عشاء مقدس على مائدة سماوية ملوكية خاصة،  وهو هو دم الإفخارستيا؛ وهذا الدم هوَّ الذي يُطهر ويغسل، والذي به لنا  قدوماً لله ولعرش النعمة لننال عوناً في حينه: فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح  الذي بروح أزلي قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب *يطهر ضمائركم* من أعمال ميتة  لتخدموا الله الحي؛ ولكن إن سلكنا في النور كما هو في النور، فلنا شركة  بعضنا مع بعض ودم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل (أي) خطية. (العبرانيين 9:  14؛ 1يوحنا 1: 7)[/FONT]

=====
   [FONT=&quot]فالله  يدعونا دعوة عهد جديد لا كالعهد الأول الذي يختص بالجسد، لكي لا نعيش بحسب  الجسد بل حسب الروح، وهذه الدعوة دعوة لإتباع خطوات الرب يسوع بالإيمان،  خطوة بخطوة إلى الجلجثة والقبر ومن ثمَّ القيامة وخبرة الصعود المتواصل  معه؛ أي أننا مدعوين بالإيمان، أن نتبع الرب يسوع المسيح ونترك كل شيء  ونسير وراءه بإخلاص التلميذ المحب لمعلمة والملتصق والمتحد بل والملتحم به  أشد التلاحم كرأسه وإلهه: وفيما يسوع مجتاز من هناك رأى إنساناً جالساً عند  مكان الجباية اسمه متى فقال له اتبعني، فقام وتبعه؛ فقال بطرس ها نحن قد  تركنا كل شيء وتبعناك. (متى 9: 9؛ لوقا 18: 28)[/FONT]

=====
   [FONT=&quot]فبحسب  واقع إنجيل خلاصنا نحن مدعوين بالإيمان أن نسير في طريق الرب، وما هوَّ  طريقه، سوى طريق الآلام والموت، أي طريق الرب طريق الصليب ونهايته القيامة،  فلا قيامة بدون موت ولا موت بدون صليب، ولا صليب بدون إيمان، ولا إيمان  بدون كلمة الله، ولا إصغاء لكلمة الله بدون استعداد للطاعة: أتستطيعان أن  تشربا الكأس التي أشربها أنا، وأن تصطبغا بالصبغة التي اصطبغ بها أنا،  فقالا له نستطيع، فقال لهما يسوع أما الكأس التي أشربها أنا فتشربانها،  وبالصبغة التي اصطبغ بها أنا تصطبغان. (مرقس 10 :38 – 39)[/FONT]

=====
   [FONT=&quot]عموماً  الإيمان بكلمة الله، دون أن نتبع الرب فعلياً، ليس لهُ أي معنى أو قيمة  تُذكر؛ فالإيمان لهُ متطلباته، ومتطلبات الإيمان الحي هوَّ سماع صوت الله  وحفظ وصاياه التي تحمل قوة تنفيذها فيها، ولأن الإيمان ينشأ بدافع من الحب،  أي حب الإنسان لله، فالحب وحده يدفع الإنسان بتلقائية بحفظ وصايا من يُحب:  الذي عنده وصاياي ويحفظها، فهو الذي يحبني، والذي يحبني يحبه أبي وأنا  أحبه وأُظهر له ذاتي. (يوحنا 14: 21)[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]وماذا يعنى حفظ الوصية، غير الطاعة*[FONT=&quot]:  بالإيمان إبراهيم لما دُعيَّ (من الله) أطاع أن يخرج إلى المكان الذي كان  عتيدا أن يأخذه ميراثاً، فخرج وهو لا يعلم إلى أين يأتي، بالإيمان تغرب في  أرض الموعد كأنها غريبة، ساكنا في خيام مع اسحق ويعقوب الوارثين معه لهذا  الموعد عينه، لأنه كان ينتظر المدينة التي لها الأساسات التي صانعها  وبارئها الله، بالإيمان سارة نفسها أيضاً أخذت قدرة على إنشاء نسل وبعد وقت  السن ولدت إذ حسبت الذي وعد صادقا، لذلك ولد أيضا من واحد وذلك من ممات  مثل نجوم السماء في الكثرة و كالرمل الذي على شاطئ البحر الذي لا يعد، في  الإيمان مات هؤلاء أجمعون وهم لم ينالوا المواعيد بل من بعيد نظروها وصدقوها  وحيوها وأقروا بأنهم غرباء ونزلاء على الأرض، فأن الذين يقولون مثل هذا  يظهرون إنهم يطلبون وطناً، فلو ذكروا ذلك الذي خرجوا منه لكان لهم فرصة  للرجوع، ولكن الآن يبتغون وطناً أفضل أي سماويا، لذلك لا يستحي بهم الله أن  يدعى إلههم لأنه أعد لهم مدينة، بالإيمان قدم إبراهيم اسحق وهو مُجرب ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]test[/FONT][FONT=&quot])،  قدم الذي قبل المواعيد وحيده، الذي قيل له انه بإسحق يدعى لك نسل، إذ حسب  إن الله قادر على الإقامة من الأموات. (عبرانيين 11: 8 – 19)[/FONT][/FONT]

=====
   [FONT=&quot]عموماً، الحياة المسيحية، حياة عمل، بمعنى أنها حياة تنحصر في *عمل الإيمان العامل بالمحبة*، المحبة التي بدورها تدفع الإنسان لتبعية الرب من كل قلبه، وتبعية الرب تُلزم الإنسان بالطاعة التامة لوصاياه.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]إذاً  فحياتنا المسيحية على مستوى الفعل والعمل كواقع، لا بُدَّ من أن تمتلئ من  حياة الإيمان المدعمة بالطاعة الخالصة، وهذا الإيمان هوَّ الإيمان الحي  الذي يجعلنا من خلال كلمة الله أن نتغير، ونندفع وراء الرب المسيح ملك  المجد بأتباعه حتى الموت موت الصليب، حاسبين كل الأشياء (مهما ما كانت بل  وكل شيء وأي شيء) خسارة ونفاية من أجل فضل معرفته، لأننا لن نستطيع أن نحيا  مُجاهدين ضد الخطية حتى الدم، نحيا حياة الغلبة والنصرة، بحياة مقدسة  شريفة (حسب إرادة الله) متفقة مع وصاياه الخفيفة والحلوة للنفس التي تحبه،  طالما لم نحسب تلك الحسبة (أي حساب كل الأشياء خسارة) نستخدم العالم لكن  قلبنا ليس فيه، أي نستخدمه على مستوى الخارج حسب حاجتنا الطبيعية، لكن  قلبنا غير متعلق بأي شيء فيه على الإطلاق لذلك لا نحزن على خسارة ولا نفرح  بمكسب.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (31 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]عموماً  الإيمان بكلمة الله، دون أن نتبع الرب فعلياً، ليس لهُ أي معنى أو قيمة  تُذكر؛*​​[FONT=&quot]فالإيمان لهُ متطلباته، ومتطلبات الإيمان الحي هوَّ سماع صوت الله  وحفظ وصاياه التي تحمل قوة تنفيذها فيها، ولأن الإيمان ينشأ بدافع من الحب،  أي حب الإنسان لله، فالحب وحده يدفع الإنسان بتلقائية بحفظ وصايا من يُحب:  الذي عنده وصاياي ويحفظها، فهو الذي يحبني، والذي يحبني يحبه أبي وأنا  أحبه وأُظهر له ذاتي. (يوحنا 14: 21)
[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]وماذا يعنى حفظ الوصية، غير الطاعة*[FONT=&quot]:  بالإيمان إبراهيم لما دُعيَّ (من الله) أطاع أن يخرج إلى المكان الذي كان  عتيدا أن يأخذه ميراثاً، فخرج وهو لا يعلم إلى أين يأتي، بالإيمان تغرب في  أرض الموعد كأنها غريبة، ساكنا في خيام مع اسحق ويعقوب الوارثين معه لهذا  الموعد عينه، لأنه كان ينتظر المدينة التي لها الأساسات التي صانعها  وبارئها الله، بالإيمان سارة نفسها أيضاً أخذت قدرة على إنشاء نسل وبعد وقت  السن ولدت إذ حسبت الذي وعد صادقا، لذلك ولد أيضا من واحد وذلك من ممات  مثل نجوم السماء في الكثرة و كالرمل الذي على شاطئ البحر الذي لا يعد، في  الإيمان مات هؤلاء أجمعون وهم لم ينالوا المواعيد بل من بعيد نظروها وصدقوها  وحيوها وأقروا بأنهم غرباء ونزلاء على الأرض، فأن الذين يقولون مثل هذا  يظهرون إنهم يطلبون وطناً، فلو ذكروا ذلك الذي خرجوا منه لكان لهم فرصة  للرجوع، ولكن الآن يبتغون وطناً أفضل أي سماويا، لذلك لا يستحي بهم الله أن  يدعى إلههم لأنه أعد لهم مدينة، بالإيمان قدم إبراهيم اسحق وهو مُجرب ([FONT=&quot]test[/FONT][FONT=&quot])،  قدم الذي قبل المواعيد وحيده، الذي قيل له انه بإسحق يدعى لك نسل، إذ حسب  إن الله قادر على الإقامة من الأموات. (عبرانيين 11: 8 – 19)[/FONT][/FONT]

=====
   [FONT=&quot]عموماً، الحياة المسيحية، حياة عمل، بمعنى أنها حياة تنحصر في *عمل الإيمان العامل بالمحبة*، المحبة التي بدورها تدفع الإنسان لتبعية الرب من كل قلبه، وتبعية الرب تُلزم الإنسان بالطاعة التامة لوصاياه.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]إذاً  فحياتنا المسيحية على مستوى الفعل والعمل كواقع، لا بُدَّ من أن تمتلئ من  حياة الإيمان المدعمة بالطاعة الخالصة، وهذا الإيمان هوَّ الإيمان الحي  الذي يجعلنا من خلال كلمة الله أن نتغير، ونندفع وراء الرب المسيح ملك  المجد بأتباعه حتى الموت موت الصليب، حاسبين كل الأشياء (مهما ما كانت بل  وكل شيء وأي شيء) خسارة ونفاية من أجل فضل معرفته، لأننا لن نستطيع أن نحيا  مُجاهدين ضد الخطية حتى الدم، نحيا حياة الغلبة والنصرة، بحياة مقدسة  شريفة (حسب إرادة الله) متفقة مع وصاياه الخفيفة والحلوة للنفس التي تحبه،  طالما لم نحسب تلك الحسبة (أي حساب كل الأشياء خسارة) نستخدم العالم لكن  قلبنا ليس فيه، أي نستخدمه على مستوى الخارج حسب حاجتنا الطبيعية، لكن  قلبنا غير متعلق بأي شيء فيه على الإطلاق لذلك لا نحزن على خسارة ولا نفرح  بمكسب.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (31 مايو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]أولاً مقدمـــــــة*​​​*[FONT=&quot] 2 - عطش الإنسان إلى المطلق*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]الإنسان – بطبيعة تكوينه الأساسي من جهة الخلق – عنده قناعة داخلية بالله مُثبته بيقين في أعماقه، لا بحسب المنطق العقلي، ولكن بالحس[FONT=&quot] الباطني[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، وهذا الحس دفين في أعماق الإنسان من الداخل، وهذا واضح من سفر التكوين حينما تكلم عن خلق الإنسان على صورة الله ومثاله، فأثر ملامح الصورة الإلهية يظهر محفوراً عميقاً في أعماق القلب البشري بالرغم من التشويش الحادث بسبب الخطية والسقوط وخبرة حياة الشرّ التي عاشها، ويتجلى الله ويظهر في عطش الإنسان الداخلي واشتياقه لحياة أفضل مما يعيشها على الأرض، لأن ميله الطبيعي الذي يحركه نحو خالقه هو رغبته بأن يؤمن بما هوَّ أعظم وأمجد وأفضل، لأن اشتياقه الدائم وحنينه هو للحياة الأبدية، لذلك يقول المرنم: عطشت نفسي إلى الله، إلى الإله الحي، متى أجئ وأتراءى قُدام الله؛ يا الله إلهي أنت، إليك أُبكر، عطشت إليك نفسي، يشتاق إليك جسدي في أرض ناشفة ويابسة بلا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ماء. (مزمور 42: 2؛ 63: 1)[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فالإنسان – مهما من كان هوَّ – يعيش غير راضي أو قانع بحياته، لأنه لا يراها الحياة التي يتمنى أن يعيشها، أو أن هذه هيَّ طبيعة حياته المنحصرة في الحياة حسب الجسد، يأكل ويشرب لأن غداً يموت. لأنه دائماً يميل إلى تغيير حياته للأفضل والأحسن، بل وحتى أن وصل لما يتمناه ويحلم به في هذا العالم، يظل غير قانع، بل يطلب ويسعى جاهداً إلى ما هوَّ أفضل وأعلى منه، فهوَّ لا يتوقف ولا يشبع أو يقنع أبداً ويشعر أن هناك شيء عظيم ينقصه!![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]الإنسان يُعرَّف عند علماء النفس بأنه "حيوان قلق" وهذه الميزة يختلف بها عن سائر الكائنات الحية. فللحيوان رغبات غريزية محدودة بسيطة، سهلة الإرضاء جداً، لذلك ليست في حياته مشاكل، أما الإنسان فكلما حاول إشباع رغباته اشتدت وقويت فيه هذه الرغبات بشكل غريب مُتصاعد، وكأن هناك شيئاً في أعماق كيانه يحركه ويُعذبه، بل ويدفعه دون هوادة نحو ما يجهله ولا يعرف ما هوَّ على وجه التحديد![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot] ففي الإنسان صراع داخلي لا يهدأ أبداً، ما بين رغباته وبين ما يملكه، وبين إرادته وقدرته، بين ما يُريد أن يكونه وبما هوَّ عليه الآن، وبين ما في داخله وما في خارجه، فكلما حاول أن يقترب مما يرغبه أو ما يُريده ويحقق حلمه، كلما أبتعد ما يُريده عنه موقظاً في نفسه الخيبة والحسرة والحزن. وهذا ما يبدو في الخبرة اليومية وفي كل المجالات؛ فمثلاً:[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot](1)        [FONT=&quot]الإنسان الذي يسعى إلى المال أو مركز اجتماعي أو مجدٍ ما، لا يكتفي بما حصل عليه. بل كلما بلغ مقصده، طمع في المزيد جوعاً، لذلك لا يعرف قلبه راحة أو استقرار (فعين الإنسان لا تشبع) كما يقول المثل السائد.[/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot](2)        [FONT=&quot]والإنسان الذي يسعى إلى الجمال. فأمام منظر طبيعي بديع أو قطعة أدبية رائعة أو قصة جميله، أو لوحة فنية، أو قطعة موسيقية ساحرة، يشعر الإنسان، إلى جانب نشوة وابتهاج قلبه بها، بشيء من الحزن الشديد والشجن، ويزداد هذا الحزن بنسبة ما يكون جمال هذا المنظر أو قوة الإنتاج الفني.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فكيف يُفسرّ هذا الحزن؟ في الحقيقة أن ذلك الجمال الذي أدركناه أيقظ فينا حنيناً وشوقاً عميقاً لا قدرة لنا على إشباعه أو إطفائه، ومن هُنا نشأ الألم والحزن، وكم من الأدباء والشعراء والفنانين، اعترفوا بالمرارة والألم اللذان شعرا بها عندما كانوا يبدعون تحفة فنية أو مقطوعة موسيقية، أو قصة رائعة، أو قطعة شعرية.. الخ.[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot](3)        [FONT=&quot]خبرة الحب: فالحب، كما هوَّ معروف، ينتظر منه الإنسان سعادة مطلقة، دائمة، وبخاصة إذا كان هذا الإنسان رومانسي بطبعه، ولكن يجد هذا الإنسان – بعد قصة حب قوية وبعد أحلام رومانسية استمرت طويلاً – أنه أُصيب بخيبة أمل في حبه، فالمحبوب، مهما سمت صفاته، بشر وليس إلهاً، لذا لا يمكنه أن يقدم لمحبوبة السعادة الفردوسية الكاملة التي يحلم بها.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فتصور الإنسان عن الحب الحقيقي هو أنه يسعى إلى شركة بين الحبيبين شركة كاملة، شركة تامة عميقة وخالدة، ولكنه يصطدم بالواقع العملي، واقع السأم الذي تولده العادة، أو الأنانية التي يسعى فيها المحب أو المحبوب لإرضاء نفسه دون الآخر، وتحقيق رغباته دون الآخر، وبذلك ينهار معنى الحب والزواج في عينيه، وذلك مثل من يسير غارقاً في أفكاره الحالمة وتصطدم قدميه بحجر يؤلمه بشده ويجعله ينسى أفكاره كلها بسبب الألم الشديد الذي أصابه. [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]عموماً باختصار شديد*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]إن للإنسان المحدود أماني متسعة جداً غير محدودة، يسعى جاهداً لكي يُحققها، رغم جهله بمصدرها وكيفية إشباعها شبع حقيقي، لذلك يعيش في توترّ وقلق دائم مصحوب بحزن داخلي موجع لنفسه جداً؛ ولكن ما هوَّ سرّ هذا التفاوت الصارخ الذي في حياة الإنسان؟ من أين أتى هذا السعي إلى اللامتناهي والمطلق، رغم أن خبرته في الحياة تُقدم لهُ المحدود الزمني أي المحدود النسبي، الذي لا يُشبعه على الإطلاق، بل يزيده قلق وجوع يصل لحد الحزن والضيق الشديد؟[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]في الحقيقة، أن في أعماق الإنسان المحدود – في الداخل، في الباطن – صورة أصلية لكائن أعلى وأسمى غير محدود، لذلك فأن سعي الإنسان إلى المطلق هو تعبير عن حنينه وشوقه الباطني لأصل الصورة المُشكل عليها، فالصورة تحن لأصلها.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فخيبة الإنسان وخطأه الدائم، هوَّ أنهُ ما زال يبحث عما يروي عطشه ويُسدد احتياجاته [FONT=&quot]في هذا العالم الحاضر الذي يفنى ويزول، أي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بين المخلوقات والمجتمع، وطلب كل ما هوَّ على الأرض، فهوَّ يطلب حياة كريمة معقولة ليس فيها شرّ، ويتمنى عملاً يبعده عن التفكير بالشرّ ويجعله يحيا حياة كريمة ويسدد كل احتياجاته ليعيش حياة مادية كريمة، ويسعى لحياة تجعله يهدأ لنفسه أو حب يُشبع قلبه، وزوجة صالحة تهتم به وتُشبع احتياجاته النفسية والعاطفية، وكلها طلبات عادية ومشروعة لأي إنسان طبيعي، ولكن مهما ما كانت (هذا المتطلبات) عظيمة وشريفة، لكنها – في النهاية – تخص الأرض والحياة الطبيعية في المجتمع، ومع أن كل هذا طبيعي وجيد جداً لكل إنسان، لكن هيهات أن أشبع قلبه وأعطاه السلام الذي يرجوه والراحة التي يسعى إليها، أو يعطيه ضمان الحياة الأبدية.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فمصيبة الإنسان أنه يبحث دائماً عن الذي يروي عطش قلبه غير الله، أو بجانب الله، أو أنه يسعى بكل قوته في أن يصلي ويطلب بدموع من الله أن يُشبع قلبه في حياة مريحة وهادئة بلا صراع على الأرض، ولكن هيهات من أن يستريح الإنسان في الأرض مهما ما فعل أو صنع أو طلب.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot] فكما أن المدّ يفترض وجود القمرّ الذي يجذب إليه ماء البحر، ولو كان مختفياً وراء السحب، كذلك مدّ النفوس وسعيها المتواصل إلى ما تُشبهه أو إلى ما خُلقت عليه، لأن من المستحيل أن يوجد في الوجود كله ما يُشبع النفس ويرويها غير المُطلق المتسع الذي لا حدود لهُ، أي الله الذي هوَّ وحده الذي يجذب النفس حتى ولو اختفى عن نظرنا وإدراكنا، لأن الله خلقنا متجهين إليه، لأنه هوَّ أصل الصورة المخلوقين عليها التي تجذبنا وتشدنا إليها مثلما يجذب المغناطيس المعدن، لأن ما يُشبع النفس فعلاً ويرويها ليس كل ما هو محدود لأنها لم تخلق على صورة المحدود الزمني، بل على صورة الأزلي الأبدي، لذلك لن تجد قلوبنا راحة ولا هدوء ولا سلام ولا سكينة ولا مسرة ولا سعادة حقيقية ثابتة لا تزول، إلا إذا استقرت في ملكها ورأسها المسيح الرب، بل والتصقت به التصاقاً حتى تصير معه روحاً واحداً.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]وفي اليوم الأخير العظيم من العيد وقف يسوع ونادى قائلاً: "أن عطش أحد فليقبل إليَّ ويشرب"؛ لأني أسكب ماء على العطشان، وسيولاً على اليابسة، أسكب روحي على نسلك وبركتي على ذريتك؛ تعالوا إليَّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أُريحكم؛ التصقت نفسي بك، يمينك تُعضدني؛ وأما من التصق بالرب فهو روح واحد. (يوحنا 7: 37؛ إشعياء 44: 3؛ متى 11: 28؛ مزمور 63: 8؛ 1كورنثوس 6: 17)[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (1 يونيو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]ثانياً:/ الإيمان الحي وحياة العمل*​​ ​
   [FONT=&quot]حياة العمل هيَّ نفسها – بلا شك – حياة الإيمان الشخصي الظاهر في المحبة، هذا الإيمان الذي يُعبَّر به المؤمن عن علاقته الخاصة بالله، ومدى ثقته فيه واعتماده عليه، أي مدى اعتماده على المسيح الرب رأسه وفاعلية الروح القدس [FONT=&quot]المُرشد الحقيقي لنفسه والموجه لطريق التقوى لكي يعمل الأعمال الصالحة حسب الكلمة المغروسة فيه​[FONT=&quot]، ومقدار شهادته للمسيح أمام الآخرين بأعماله وسلوكه وأقواله.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]إذاً وبلا أدنى شك إن حياة الإيمان المُترجم لعمل طاعة *[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]هو الذي يُعَبّر عن إيماننا الحقيقي، أو بمعنى آخر أن ترجمة الإيمان لحياة عملية تُجسد شركة النفس مع الله، هو الشكل المُعبِّر عن صحة الإيمان وسلامته، وكما قال القديس يعقوب الرسول: [ما المنفعة يا إخوتي إن قال احد إن له إيمانا و لكن ليس له أعمال (الذي هوَّ ترجمة الإيمان عملياً) هل يقدر الإيمان (النظري) أن يخلصه، (وهنا يضع مثال) (فـ) إن كان أخ و أخت عريانين ومُعتازين للقوت اليومي فقال لهما أحدكم امضيا بسلام استدفئا واشبعا، ولكن لم تعطوهما حاجات الجسد، فما المنفعة؟؛ هكذا الإيمان أيضا أن لم يكن له أعمال (مترجمة ظاهرة في حياتنا فهو) ميت في ذاته (عاطلاً، أي بلا فعل وعمل ليس بذات قيمة) لكن يقول قائل أنت لك إيمان (فكري ونظري فلسفي) وأنا لي أعمال (إيماني مُترجم بأعمال المحبة) (فـ) أرني إيمانك (الذي تتكلم عنه بعلمك) بدون أعمالك (التي تُعبِّر عن إيمانك) وأنا أُريك بأعمالي إيماني (المُترجم محبة)، أنت تؤمن إن الله واحد حسنا تفعل والشياطين يؤمنون ويقشعرون، ولكن هل تريد أن تعلم أيها الإنسان الباطل إن الإيمان بدون أعمال (لم يُترجم بأعمال محبة ظاهرة) ميت، ألم يتبرر إبراهيم أبونا بالأعمال (لأنه اثبت فعلياً أنه وثق في الله وأحبه فأطاعه) إذ قدم اسحق ابنه على المذبح، فترى إن الإيمان عمل مع أعماله وبالإعمال أكمل الإيمان، وتم الكتاب القائل فآمن إبراهيم بالله فحسب له براً ودُعي خليل الله، ترون إذاً انه بالأعمال (أعمال الإيمان التي تعبر عنه) يتبرر الإنسان لا بالإيمان (النظري والفكري) وحده، كذلك رحاب الزانية أيضاً (حينما آمنت بالله) إما تبررت بالأعمال إذ قبلت الرسل وأخرجتهم في طريق آخر (أي ترجمت إيمانها بالله عملاً)، لأنه كما إن الجسد بدون روح ميت، هكذا الإيمان (النظري) أيضا بدون أعمال ميت (بلا عمل يُظهر المحبة، لأن الإيمان بطبيعته عاملاً بالمحبة)] (يعقوب 2: 14 – 26)[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]​[/FONT]  *[FONT=&quot]لذلك فإن الإيمان يستلزم *​​    [FONT=&quot]حياة عمل – هذا إذا كان حقيقي وحي فعلياً – وحياة العمل تستلزم من ناحيتنا محبة حقيقية تدفعنا للطاعة، والطاعة طاعة المحبة التي تجعلنا نبذل الجهد المتواصل ونُثابر في حياتنا الروحية، ونقبل التعيير والخسارة من أجل المسيح الرب، وذلك بإرادتنا التي انفكت وتحررت بفعل عمل نعمة الله، وهذا هو الجهاد الذي تحدث عنه آباء الكنيسة (جهاد النعمة، أو جهاد الإيمان العامل بالمحبة) وكما قال الرب بشخصه: ما أضيق الباب وأكرب الطريق الذي يؤدي إلى الحياة الأبدية.. ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السماوات، بل الذي يفعل إرادة أبي الذي في السماوات. (متى 7: 14و21)[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]    [FONT=&quot]ويلزمنا بالطبع أن نتمسك بحقيقتين متلازمتين معاً، وهما:[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](1) بدون نعمة الله وعمل الرب نفسه فينا،*[FONT=&quot] فأننا لن نستطيع بل ويستحيل علينا – بشكل مطلق – أن نصنع أو نعمل أي شيء يخص الحياة الروحية: "أنا الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان الذي يثبت في وأنا فيه هذا يأتي بثمر كثير لأنكم بدوني لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئا" (يوحنا 15: 5)[/FONT][/FONT]

 *[FONT=&quot](2) وأيضاً، بدون تعاوننا الإرادي*[FONT=&quot] من جهة تلبية دعوة الله واستجابتنا لافتقاده لنفوسنا بالطاعة والخضوع للروح القدس، فإن الله لن يستطيع أن يعمل شيئاً فينا لأنه قال عن أورشليم وهو يبكيها: يا أورشليم يا أورشليم يا قاتلة الأنبياء وراجمة المرسلين إليها، كم مرة أردت أن اجمع أولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها *ولم تُريدوا*" (متى 23: 37)، ولذلك يقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير مختبر حياة التقوى: [إرادة الإنسان شرط أساسي، لأنه بدونها فإن الله لا يعمل شيئاً]. [/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (1 يونيو 2020)

[FONT=&quot]وبناء على ذلك ينبغي أن نُدرك أن في واقع حياتنا الروحية فأن خلاصنا يتم بتلاقي عاملان مُتلازمان جداً، هذان العاملان غير متساويين في قيمتهما، إلاَّ أنه لا يمكن الاستغناء عن أي عامل منهما، لأنهما متلازمان معاً، وهما:​
 *[FONT=&quot](1) مبادرة الله (وهيَّ الأولى بالطبع) من جهة الجذب،*[/FONT]*
   [FONT=&quot](2) الاستجابة البشرية (أي تجاوبنا لعمل الله)؛[/FONT]*
   [FONT=&quot]وطبعاً وبكل تأكيد أن ما يعمله الله هوَّ الأساس المبني عليه تجاوبنا، أي هوَّ الأعظم والأكثر أهمية، بدون وجه للمقارنة مع ما نفعله نحن؛ ولكن مشاركة الإنسان واستجابته للنداء الإلهي وطاعة صوته هيَّ أيضاً لازمة بالضرورة.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ ففي حالة الإنسان، قبل السقوط، كانت استجابته لله أبيه (مصدر وجوده وحياته) بتلقائية طبيعية، بطاعة كاملة دون تفكير أو وجود شيء آخر يجذبه ويُغريه على العصيان: [أفعل أو لا أفعل، أطيع أم أعصى]، أي كانت بدون صراع، بل ممتلئة فرحاً وبهجة، فالله يتكلم والإنسان يسمع ويطيع ويستجيب فوراً وبسهولة، وذلك بمحبة أصيلة، وبتلقائية كتلقائية الأطفال في الفعل والعمل؛ ولكن في هذا العالم، وفي الوقت الحاضر، فإن في باطن الإنسان رغبة في طاعة الله، ولكن الرغبة تظل رغبة دفينة وكامنة في الإنسان إلى أن يتوب، أي يتغير بفعل نعمة الله: إذاً أنا نفسي بذهني أخدم ناموس الله، ولكن بالجسد ناموس الخطية. (رومية 7: 25) [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وتظهر هذه الرغبة، بعد التوبة بأنها رغبة مشتعلة في داخل القلب الجديد، لا تهدأ أو تسكت إلى أن تُتمم مشيئة الله واقعياً، ولكن تُطفأ هذه الرغبة في داخل الإنسان إذا لم يشعلها (باستمرار ودوام، بقراءة الكلمة والصلاة بكل مثابرة، والتوبة المستمرة التي لا تتوقف، والمواظبة على سرّ الشكر في الكنيسة بلا انقطاع)، وأصبح مهملاً ومستسلماً للخطية بإرادته وليس عن ضعف، ويترك لها مجال العمل في قلبه، فيعود إليها كما كان سابقاً فيبدأ يدخل في حالة الخسارة الروحية، لأن الخطية ستستنزف كل طاقته الروحية وتشل حركة الإيمان وتعود به للخلف.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]لذلك هُناك حاجة إلى الكفاح بقوة نعمة الله الحاضرة معي، الكفاح ضد الخطية، بتصميم وعناد، بل الوقوف وقفة جدية أمام العادات السيئة العميقة الجذور، والميول الناتجة من خبرة الخطية والشرّ في حياتنا؛ فصفات المؤمن الحقيقي الممتلئ من نعمة الله المجانية، هوَّ المثابرة والإخلاص للنفس الأخير، أي أنه يحيا بالأمانة إلى الموت، مستعد ان يتخلى عن أي وكل شيء من أجل فضل معرفة المسيح يسوع، وهو بالتالي دائم طلب المعونة السماوية ليستطيع أن يتغلب على رغباته وميوله المنحرفة، لأن بدون معونة القوة العُليا فأنه لن يقوى على الإنسان العتيق ولن يغلب عدو الخير ابداً مهما ما فعل وعمل من ذاته.[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (1 يونيو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]+ إذاً ما معنى إني آمنت بالمسيح المُخلِّص؟ *​​    [FONT=&quot]معناها إني تقابلت مع الله في يوم الافتقاد إذ سمعت نداءه وأتيت إليه تائباً عطشاً لبره فامتلأت من نعمته المُخلِّصة وانتقلت من الموت للحياة، ودخلت في الحرية لأن عمل المسيح الرب هوَّ: إن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً (يوحنا 8: 36)، وبذلك بدأت امتلأ بالروح القدس الذي يسكن إناء جسدي، ومعنى أن الروح القدس في داخلي: أي أن قوة الله الساندة والمُعينة موجودة وحاضرة في داخلي معي كل حين، ومعنى أن قوة الله في داخلي: يعني بإرادتي التي تحررت بقوة الله أستطيع أن أُجاهد ضد الخطية بالإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة، لأن النُصرة أكيدة بل ومضمونة لأن الرب الغالب هو بنفسه معي يحارب عني ويغلب فيَّ، فحينما نكون أحياء لله كأبناء في الابن الوحيد متمسكين بالوصية وبالحرية التي حررنا المسيح بها ولا نخضع للأعمال القديمة قبل توبتنا، فأننا نستطيع أن نقاوم كل احتلال، ونرفض كل عبودية، فنقف بالمرصاد بقوة الله مجاهدين ضد الخطية، قابلين كل تأديب من الله بعصا رعاية محبته الأبوية، لتتم حريتنا بالكامل من كل شبه خطية أو ضعف، وبإرادتنا الحرة المسنودة بقوة الله نجاهد بمثابرة في صلوات كثيرة وطلب معونة القوة العُليا ونستمر في الثبات في الحرية التي حررنا بها الابن الوحيد؛ فأنكم إنما دُعيتم للحرية أيها الإخوة غير أنه لا تصيروا الحرية فرصة للجسد، بل بالمحبة اخدموا بعضكم بعضاً (غلاطية 5: 13)[/FONT]
=====
   [FONT=&quot]فالخطية في طبيعتها: عبارة قوة احتلال، تحتل النفس وتشوه شكلها وتتعسها وتضعف قوتها، وتصيرها كريهة عند نفسها أولاً، بل وعند الآخرين أيضاً حتى تيأس من خلاصها، بل ولا تهدأ ولا تقف عند حدّ بل تقود الإنسان بلا هوادة لطريق الموت إذ تجعله أسيراً لها وتستعبده وتهدر كرامته للتراب؛ فالإنسان يصير عبداً للخطية حينما يقبلها فتحتل قلبه وتسكن فيه وترتاح وتستقرّ، وعلامة وجودها: هوَّ الاضطراب والحزن والوجع الداخلي وزعزعة السلام وعدم الراحة، بل وعدم القدرة على التعامل مع الله، أو قراءة الكلمة والصلاة، بل تصير كل الأعمال الروحية ثقيلة وصعبة جداً على الإنسان، وان استطاع أن يقوم بأي عمل روحي (والحال هكذا)، فيكون إما بدافع الكبرياء أو تخديراً للضمير، أو بحكم العادة، لذلك فإن الخطية خاطئة جداً: لأنكم لما كنتم عبيد للخطية كنتم أحراراً من البرّ. فأي ثمر كان لكم حينئذٍ من الأمور التي تستحون بها الآن. لأن نهاية تلك الأمور هيَّ الموت. وأما الآن إذ *أُعتقتم من الخطية وصرتم عبيداً لله فلكم ثمركم للقداسة والنهاية حياة أبدية*. (رومية 6: 20 – 22)[/FONT]
=====
   [FONT=&quot]وبما إننا الآن في عهد النعمة والغلبة وحرية الإرادة بعمل الصليب وقوة القيامة، فكيف نعيش في الخطية بإرادتنا ورغبتنا بعدما متنا عنها؟، لذلك مكتوب: مع المسيح صلبت فأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فيَّ، فما أحياه الآن في الجسد فإنما أحياه في الإيمان، إيمان ابن الله الذي أحبني وأسلم نفسه لأجلي. (غلاطية 2: 20)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]=====[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]فكيف ونحن عندنا الروح القدس يسكن أوانينا التي تقدست بدم المسيح، لا نُجاهد ضد الخطية بالاستناد على شخصه العظيم القدوس، ونحافظ على نعمة الله التي نلناها بموت الرب على عود الصليب، وكيف لا نثبت في حرية المسيح الرب، أي حرية مجد أولاد الله والمسيح الرب نفسه يشع فينا نصرته بروحه الذي فينا![/FONT]
=====
   [FONT=&quot]*سؤال*: كيف نعيش في عهد الحرية وعمل الله ونُمارس الأسرار وقراءة الكلمة والصلاة، ونحن نستسلم للخطية ونطيعها ونوفي مطالبها منا بإرادتنا الحُرة؟ فنحن الذين متنا عن الخطية (نلنا المعمودية أي الموت عن الخطية ونلنا حياة للبرّ للتقوى[FONT=&quot] وتُبنا وآمنا بمسيح القيامة والحياة[/FONT][FONT=&quot])، كيف نعيش بعد فيها. (رومية 6: 2)[/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]=====
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فليس لنا الآن إلا أن نستيقظ سريعاً جداً ونستفيق ونتوب فوراً مهما ما كانت حالاتنا مُزرية، وننتبه لطريق البرّ والحياة الحقيقي، ونحيا حياة أولاد الله بالحقيقية، ولا نستهين بالخطية أو نصير متكاسلين في جهاد النعمة المُخلِّصة، بل نجعل قول الرسول محفوراً في ذاكرتنا:[/FONT]
=====
   [FONT=&quot]+ لذلك نحن أيضاً إذ لنا سحابة من الشهود (مشتركين معنا في الجسد الواحد عينه) مقدار هذه محيطة بنا (آباء الكتاب المقدس المؤمنين والكنيسة وشهدائها)، لنطرح كل ثقل والخطية المحيطة بنا بسهولة ولنحاضر بالصبر في الجهاد الموضوع أمامنا، *ناظرين* إلى رئيس الإيمان ومكمله يسوع الذي من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه أحتمل الصليب مستهيناً بالخزي فجلس في يمين عرش الله.[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]فتفكروا*[FONT=&quot] في الذي احتمل من الخطاة مقاومة لنفسه مثل هذه لئلا تكلوا وتخوروا في نفوسكم. لم تقاوموا حتى الدم مجاهدين ضد الخطية. وقد نسيتم الوعظ الذي يُخاطبكم كبنين يا بني لا تحتقر تأديب الرب ولا تخر إذا وبخك. لأن الذي يحبه الرب يؤدبه ويجلد كل ابن يقبله.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]إن كنتم *تحتملون التأديب* يُعاملكم الله كالبنيين. فأي ابن لا يؤدبه أبوه (يربيه). ولكن إن كنتم بلا تأديب قد صار الجميع شركاء فيه فأنتم نغول (أبناء زنى) لا بنون. ثم قد كان لنا آباء أجسادنا مؤدبين وكنا نهابهم. *أفلا نخضع بالأولى جداً لأبي الأرواح فنحيا*. لأن أولئك الذين أدبونا أياماً قليلة حسب استحسانهم. وأما هذه (تأديب الله) فلأجل المنفعة لكي نشترك في قداسته. ولكن كل تأديب في الحاضر، لا يُرى أنهُ للفرح بل للحزن. وأما أخيراً فيُعطى للذين يتدربون به ثمرّ برٍ للسلام. لذلك قوّموا الأيادي المسترخية والركب المخلعة. واصنعوا لأرجلكم مسالك مستقيمة لكيلا يعتسف (ينحرف في سيره) الأعرج بل بالحري يُشفى.[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]اتبعوا السلام مع الجميع والقداسة التي بدونها لن يرى أحد الرب*[FONT=&quot].. ملاحظين لئلا يخيب أحد من نعمة الله، لئلا يطلع أصل مرارة ويصنع انزعاجا فيتنجس به كثيرين. لئلا يكون أحد زانياً أو مستبيحاً كعيسو الذي لأجل أكلة واحدة باع بكوريته. لأنكم تعلمون أنهُ أيضاً بعد ذلك لما أراد أن يرث البركة رُفض إذ لم يجد للتوبة مكاناً مع أنه طلبها بدموع.. [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]لذلك نحن قابلون ملكوتاً لا يتزعزع ليكن *عندنا شكر*، به نخدم الله خدمة مرضية، بخشوع وتقوى، لأن إلهنا نارٍ آكلة. (عبرانيين 12: 17و28 – 29)[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (1 يونيو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot]ثالثاً:/ سؤال هام نختم به الموضوع*​​ 
   [FONT=&quot]هل من الطبيعي بعد كل الذي تكلمنا عنه سابقاً، أن الإنسان الذي يحيا بالإيمان مع المسيح الرب القدوس، يحق له أن يحيا – *بإرادته واختياره الحُرّ وليس عن ضعف* – بالخطية ويعيش حياة ضعيفة هزيلة فيها وقوع تحت سلطان الخطية وسطوتها[FONT=&quot][1]، (وكأن النعمة عفتنا من أن نخضع لوصية الله)، بل ولا يقدر أن يتخلّص منها لأنه يميل إليها ويحب لذتها ولا يستطيع أن يستغنى عنها أبداً أو يرفضها، أو يعيش مستهيناً بلطف الله وطول أناته، ظناً منه أن الرب يغفر دائماً[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بلا حساب حتى لو الإنسان عاش بحريته في حياة الخطية بالتزام عن طيب خاطر وليس عن ضعف أو تعثر[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
=====
   [FONT=&quot]فعجبي على مؤمن سكير (ألم يسمع أو يقرأ ما قاله بولس الرسول: لا تشربوا الخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة)، أو مؤمن لا يُصلي أو يحيا حياة الاستهتار، مهملاً وصية الله متواكلاً على أنه عرف في يومٍ ما الله والتقاه وقدم توبة، أو مؤمن يجري وراء شهوات قلبه باستمرار وبكل رغبة جامحة، أو المؤمن الذي يُجاري أصدقاء السوء، يُجاريهم في نكاتهم القبيحة وحفلاتهم وجلسات السوء والتلذذ بسيرة الناس وإهانتهم، ويتحجج بأنه ينبغي أن يُجاري العصر، فماذا يصنع أيصير أضحوكة وسط أصحابه، بل قد يتجاسر ويقول أنه لا بُدَّ من أن يحيا حياة طبيعية في العالم، (رغم أن أخلاق المجتمع المتحرر نفسه لا توافق على هذا بل تستنكره)، أو ربما يتجرأ ويقول أنه بذلك يستطيع أن يجذب الخطاة للمسيح الرب ويشدهم للاجتماع والصلاة ، لكن لنا الآن أن نُصغِ لقول الكتاب المقدس وننتبه أكثر لكلمة الله:[/FONT]
=====
   [FONT=&quot]+ لأن غضب الله معلن من السماء على جميع فجور الناس وإثمهم، الذين يحجزون الحق بالإثم..[FONT=&quot]وبينما هم *يزعمون أنهم حكماء* صاروا جهلاء..[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مملوئين من كل إثم، وزنا، وشرّ، وطمع، وخبث، مشحونين حسداً، وقتلاً، وخِصاماً، ومكراً، وسوءاً، نمامين، مفترين، مبغضين لله، ثالبين، متعاظمين، مُدعين، مُبتدعين شروراً، غير طائعين للوالدين، بلا فهم، ولا عهد، ولا حنو، ولا رضا، ولا رحمة، الذين إذ عرفوا حكم الله إن الذين يعملون مثل هذه يستوجبون الموت، لا يفعلونها فقط بل أيضاً يُسرون بالذين يعملون. (رومية 1: 18 – 32)[/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]+ لذلك أنت بلا عذر أيها الإنسان كل من يدين لأنك في ما تدين غيرك تحكم على نفسك لأنك أنت الذي تدين تفعل تلك الأمور بعينها، و نحن نعلم إن دينونة الله هي حسب الحق على الذين يفعلون مثل هذه، أفتظن هذا أيها الإنسان الذي تدين الذين يفعلون مثل هذه وأنت تفعلها انك تنجو من دينونة الله، أم تستهين بغنى لطفه و إمهاله وطول أناته غير عالم أن لطف الله إنما يقتادك إلى التوبة، ولكنك من أجل *قساوتك وقلبك غير التائب* تذخر لنفسك غضبا في يوم الغضب واستعلان دينونة الله العادلة، الذي سيجازي كل واحد حسب أعماله، أما الذين بصبر في العمل الصالح يطلبون المجد والكرامة والبقاء فبالحياة الأبدية، وأما الذين هم من أهل التحزب ولا يطاوعون للحق بل يطاوعون للإثم فسخط وغضب، شدة وضيق على كل نفس إنسان يفعل الشر اليهودي أولاً ثم اليوناني، ومجد وكرامة وسلام لكل من يفعل الصلاح اليهودي أولاً ثم اليوناني، لأن ليس عند الله محاباة. (رومية 2: 1 – 11)[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]+ فماذا نقول أنبقى في الخطية لكي تكثر النعمة، حاشا، نحن الذين متنا عن الخطية كيف نعيش بعد فيها. أم تجهلون أننا كل من اعتمد ليسوع المسيح اعتمدنا لموته. فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما أُقيم المسيح من الأموات بمجد الآب هكذا نسلك نحن أيضاً في جدة الحياة. لأنه إن كنا قد صرنا متحدين معه بشبه موته نصير أيضاً بقيامته. عالمين هذا أن إنساننا العتيق قد صلب معه ليُبطل جسد الخطية كي لا نعود نُستعبد أيضاً للخطية، لأن الذي مات قد تبرأ من الخطية. فإن كنا قد متنا مع المسيح نؤمن أننا سنحيا أيضاً معهُ، عالمين أن المسيح بعد ما أُقيم من الأموات لا يموت أيضاً. لا يسود عليه الموت بعد. لأن الموت الذي ماته قد ماته للخطية مرة واحدة والحياة التي يحياها فيحياها لله. كذلك أنتم أيضاً *احسبوا أنفسكم أمواتاً عن الخطية* ولكن أحياء لله بالمسيح يسوع ربنا. إذاً *لا تملكن الخطية في جسدكم المائت* لكي تطيعوها في شهواته، ولا تقدموا أعضائكم آلات أثم للخطية *بل قدموا ذواتكم لله كأحياء من الأموات وأعضائكم آلات برّ لله*. فإن *الخطية لن تسودكم لأنكم لستم تحت الناموس بل تحت النعمة*. فماذا إذاً، أنخطئ لأننا لسنا تحت الناموس بل تحت النعمة حاشا. ألستم تعلمون أن الذي تقدمون ذواتكم لهُ عبيداً للطاعة *أنتم عبيد للذي تطيعونه* أما للخطية للموت أو للطاعة للبرّ.. لأنكم لما كنتم عبيد الخطية كنتم أحراراً من البرّ. فأي ثمر كان لكم حينئذٍ من الأمور التي تستحسنون بها الآن. لأن نهاية تلك الأمور هيَّ الموت. وأما الآن إذ أُعتقتم من الخطية وصرتم عبيداً لله فلكم ثمركم للقداسة والنهاية حياة أبدية. لأن أجرة الخطية هيَّ موت. وأما هبة الله فهيَّ حياة أبدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا. (أنظر رومية6)[/FONT]​ =========================
         [FONT=&quot][1] [FONT=&quot]كما نسمع من المؤمنين المتحررين من الناموس - كما يقولون (أنهم في عصر النعمة[/FONT][/FONT]
     [FONT=&quot][2] [FONT=&quot](طبعاً لو تاب الرب يغفر أكيد، لكن لو لم يتب وعاش بتهاون واستهانة كحالة مستمرة دائمة لن يرى غفران، بل شدة وضيق وعدم سلام وإحساس بغضب الله، وهذا بالطبع لو ظل هناك إحساس داخلي، لأن الخطية تقتل الضمير وتحجر القلب وتُقسية في النهاية)[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (1 يونيو 2020)

*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]تم بنعمة الله ​​​​[FONT=&quot]ولتحميل الموضوع بشكل كتاب​[FONT=&quot]PDF​
[FONT=&quot]أضغط (هنــــــــــــــــــــــا)​

[FONT=&quot]لكي يتم التحميل أضغط على المستطيل ​[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الأخضر [FONT=&quot]المكتوب عليه​​​
                                                                                                      Download (1.08MB)
================
للتعليق على الموضوع أو طرح أي سؤال فيه
أضغط هنـــــــــــــــا​*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------

